# Limit of Eggs



## KingAki (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi, I want to add a few chickens to my flock and I wanted to try out hatching! I read somewhere that when incubating you should have a minimum of 6 eggs or else they're less likely to hatch, is this true? I recently ordered 4 before reading that, should I order more?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I really don't think that's true but others may have different opinions, Why do you think they make incubators that can hold dozens of eggs.. Yes I honestly think you should order more than 4, and it actually kind of depends on how many chickens you want. What breed are you ordering? I have an incubator that can hold probably more than 18 eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So you're ordering hatching eggs? Yes, getting more is better. Eggs go through a rough time when shipped. Ruptured air cells pretty much says it won't hatch. Some do but very few. If you only get one to hatch out of those four eggs what are your plans for the single peep? Singles hate being alone.


----------



## KingAki (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I really don't think that's true but others may have different opinions, Why do you think they make incubators that can hold dozens of eggs.. Yes I honestly think you should order more than 4, and it actually kind of depends on how many chickens you want. What breed are you ordering? I have an incubator that can hold probably more than 18 eggs.


I ordered some Silkies, and for safety just ordered 6 more eggs (frizzles) although they won't be here at the same time. The silkies will be here in about 3 days but the frizzle's won't be here till the 25th, do you have any suggestions for the change in days?


----------



## KingAki (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So you're ordering hatching eggs? Yes, getting more is better. Eggs go through a rough time when shipped. Ruptured air cells pretty much says it won't hatch. Some do but very few. If you only get one to hatch out of those four eggs what are your plans for the single peep? Singles hate being alone.


Yes, I ordered hatching eggs, I ordered some Silkies, and for safety just ordered 6 more eggs (frizzles) although they won't be here at the same time. The silkies will be here in about 3 days but the frizzle's won't be here till the 25th, do you have any suggestions for the change in days?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

KingAki said:


> Hi, I want to add a few chickens to my flock and I wanted to try out hatching! I read somewhere that when incubating you should have a minimum of 6 eggs or else they're less likely to hatch, is this true? I recently ordered 4 before reading that, should I order more?


*True and not true. The number of eggs has no bearing on the individual egg's ability to hatch, but with more eggs your chance of success increases; especially with shipped eggs. Whenever possible, it's better to find someone you can go and get the eggs from rather than having them shipped. Sometimes luck is with you on shipped eggs. Recently, I had five wild turkey eggs shipped from Ohio to Tennessee. All five are developing normally!*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

KingAki said:


> I ordered some Silkies, and for safety just ordered 6 more eggs (frizzles) although they won't be here at the same time. The silkies will be here in about 3 days but the frizzle's won't be here till the 25th, do you have any suggestions for the change in days?


Wow! What do you mean by change in the days?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're just going to have to do a staggered hatch, KA. That's too long of a stretch to not set the first eggs.


----------



## KingAki (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow! What do you mean by change in the days?


There's quite a bit of a time difference for each of them to come.


----------



## KingAki (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You're just going to have to do a staggered hatch, KA. That's too long of a stretch to not set the first eggs.


Alright, I thought I'd have to, do you have any suggestions for a staggered hatch that's much different from normal hatching?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

KingAki said:


> There's quite a bit of a time difference for each of them to come.


Oh, hmm..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

KingAki said:


> I ordered some Silkies, and for safety just ordered 6 more eggs (frizzles) although they won't be here at the same time. The silkies will be here in about 3 days but the frizzle's won't be here till the 25th, do you have any suggestions for the change in days?


*Your choices seem to be either wait with the first eggs until the second six arrive or do a staggered hatch. If you are experienced at incubating eggs you might want to go with it rather than having the first eggs get a week older before they are put in the incubator.*


----------



## KingAki (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Your choices seem to be either wait with the first eggs until the second six arrive or do a staggered hatch. If you are experienced at incubating eggs you might want to go with it rather than having the first eggs get a week older before they are put in the incubator.*


Do you have a suggestion for a staggered hatch?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

KingAki said:


> Do you have a suggestion for a staggered hatch?


There really isn't much to it. Mark the newest eggs so you know which are going to hatch first. The put them in the bator. Later you can plan for the lockdown of the first group and then return things back to normal for the next group.


----------

